# Preaching at Faith Presbyterian Church



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 13, 2006)

Sermons are now available via the internet and mp3 technology. We have finally gotten to the 21st century, even if we are 6 years late...

http://www.faith-pca-akron.com/online_sermons.htm


----------

